# SSHD question........

## FINITE

Ok I got sshd working on my system and I am able to ssh to my box from whever but none of my user accounts will allow me to "su root" so that I can run emerge among other things. One user for sure is able to "su root" when actually logged in at the box but not remotely. Is this a setting in the sshd_config file that needs to be switched to yes? Thanks

----------

## klieber

 *FINITE wrote:*   

> One user for sure is able to "su root" when actually logged in at the box but not remotely.

 

Are you sure?  ssh doesn't control what commands you can/can't do once you've logged into the box.  You can configure sshd to not let people log in directly as root, but there's nothing (sshd-related) that prevents someone from su'ing from there.

I'd take a long, hard look at your wheel group...

--kurt

----------

## FINITE

Well it wasn't the wheel group. I wasn't logging in as the right user. You know the only one I gave rights to  su to root :d

----------

